# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  تبدیل برنامه نوشته شده در ++C به متلب

## hamed89it

برنامه ای دارم به زبان ++C که انتگرال می گیرد حالا می خوام این برنامه رو بیارم داخل متلب برنامه هست که بشه این کار را انجام داد؟
یا ورودی هاش رو از متلب بگبره بعد انتگرال را انجام بده سپس خروجی هاشو دوباره به متلب برگردونه؟

----------


## Imaaan

سلام
برای استفاده از فایل های ++C در متلب اول اونها باید تبدیل به MEX فایل کنین، بعد داخل متلب میتونین ازشون استفاده کنین. داخل Command Window بنویسید:

doc mex

البته برای این کار نیاز به یه کامپایلری دارین، که متلب بتونه ازش استفاده کنه.

----------


## matcode.ir

دوستان عزیز برای دریافت پاسخ های خود در مورد متلب به سایت زیر رجوع کنید :http://www.matcode.ir

----------

